# Brake booster check valve???



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I think mine is bad. But they dont sell in the auto parts store. So does anyone have a fix for this? Im working on a 92 corrado slc turboed. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Dealer can't get you one?
You can always buy a Honda check valve, they are mostly separate on any model.
2011 Honda Odyssey.... there is one for an example.


----------

